# HO Aircraft models



## J_K_0 (Oct 31, 2011)

Info and larger pictures


Just bought these airplane models 
from a little model plane company.


I am not satisfied with the quality*. Do
anyone know of any firms making 1:87
aircrafts? Preferably completed models.
_* got about half price for the models in the end..._


Thank you


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm interest also. Thinking about a off airport strip, so I'm looking for a general aviation plane with big tundra type tires.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe this one? Ez Toys - Herpa C172


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like it's useable, I'll hunt around. :thumbsup:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

You can bash this into a bush plane...

http://www.sceneryexpress.com/mobile/HO-SCALE-DHC-2-BEAVER-BUSH-PLANE/productinfo/OS1073/


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> You can bash this into a bush plane...
> 
> http://www.sceneryexpress.com/mobile/HO-SCALE-DHC-2-BEAVER-BUSH-PLANE/productinfo/OS1073/


Nice, they even have a landing gear kit for it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Walthers made a WWII P51 Mustang a while back in HO scale....out of production now though....


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a case of HO 1/87 scale Huey helicopters I bought a few years back that I've been meaning to build and sell on here but I never got around to it for obvious reasons, lol. I'll check on those to see who makes those because they're highly detailed and they look great when finished and I'll get back to you on those. Now I don't know if they make planes or jets because I was only interested in HO scale helicopters when I shopped for them.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't believe it but there is no manufacture name on those chopper models I purchased. There's a small sheet of paper in each kit which is the instructions on how to build the kits but no maker's name, no nothing, sorry. I did some quick checking myself online and it seems all I can locate is HO scale military planes & jets which blows me away because you know someone makes those little HO scale planes???

Here's an image of the Huey choppers I mentioned that I purchased some time back and unfortunately I bought them from a local hobby shop that closed its doors so I can't ask them where they got the kits either? Sorry I couldn't help out there my friend.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been trying to locate an HO scale airship./blimp that I can suspend from the bulkhead above my layout, but with no success. Any ideas?

-J.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I've been trying to locate an HO scale airship./blimp that I can suspend from the bulkhead above my layout, but with no success. Any ideas?
> 
> -J.


I bought a Beaver and Piper Cub from modeltrainstuff.com. They have a UFO complete with 5 aliens...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> I don't believe it but there is no manufacture name on those chopper models I purchased. There's a small sheet of paper in each kit which is the instructions on how to build the kits but no maker's name, no nothing, sorry. I did some quick checking myself online and it seems all I can locate is HO scale military planes & jets which blows me away because you know someone makes those little HO scale planes???
> 
> Here's an image of the Huey choppers I mentioned that I purchased some time back and unfortunately I bought them from a local hobby shop that closed its doors so I can't ask them where they got the kits either? Sorry I couldn't help out there my friend


You probably already thought about this, but have you taken any of those models out of the plastic bag and searched the inside of the parts for identifying marks? Sometimes they mold such info on the inside of fuselages and such....


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Hobo my friend, no Sir I hadn't thought about doing that but you can betcha I'll do that right now and get back to you on that! Thanks. Why didn't I think of that, lol?


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I've been trying to locate an HO scale airship./blimp that I can suspend from the bulkhead above my layout, but with no success. Any ideas?
> 
> -J.


Check this out my friend. Go to eBay and do a search for "Goodyear Model Blimp" and there's these really cool looking Goodyear blimp models with actual working electronic sign on the side like the real deal and it runs on 2 D cell batteries. Now the photos of the kits don't show a scale anywhere on the box which is pretty unusual for Revell but by the length according to the side of the box (13.5") I believe it said, that size compared to the actual real life size, it just might work out scale-wise on your layout and they're only asking $19.95 for 2 or 3 of them on there. I should have saved the URL and posted it but I didn't think of it until now. Just type in Goodyear Model Blimp like I did and they will definitely come up. I hope that will work for you? Take care, Bo.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> You probably already thought about this, but have you taken any of those models out of the plastic bag and searched the inside of the parts for identifying marks? Sometimes they mold such info on the inside of fuselages and such....


Well I thought at the very least it would say "Hong Kong" inside the body units but it doesn't even say that my friend, lol. It simply shows a #7 on one side of the chopper main body and the #8 on the opposite side with nothing more? I find that odd to say the least. I mean to not even have the words "Hong Kong" or "Taiwan" inside these little plastic model kits is a trip.

After some pretty extensive research this evening (3:10 a.m.) I have discovered the kits I have were made by a company called: Roco but the kits went out of production in 1996 from what I can determine in online searches. It appears they were in business from 1971 to 1996 according to the one article I located at some 1/87 scale model website forum. I found a seller on eBay who has the exact same kits I have and his say "Roco Mini Tanks" on the packages and he's asking $24 each for them but those don't appear to be as detailed as the kits I bought so perhaps I bought the older kits they made? The hobby shop where I purchased them was rather an older style shop that had been around since the mid-70's so those were probably old stock they had on the back shelves because I bought them right out of a large box they had on the shelf. I bought 36 kits and I only have 20 kits left that haven't been built & sold.


----------

